# 60ml Chubby Gorilla Bottle x 1 New wanted - Sandton/woodmead



## StompieZA (1/8/19)

Hi Guys,

I placed an order for bottles yesterday with BLCK but need another 60ml today.

Anyone know where i can a new 60ml chubby gorilla around woodmead, sandton, sunnighill?

The vape industry sells 30mls but not 60mls?


----------



## PanTheR11 (10/9/19)

StompieZA said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I placed an order for bottles yesterday with BLCK but need another 60ml today.
> 
> ...



Hey bud.

If you don’t come right let me know I have some spare at home that I can bring to work. I work in Fourways.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StompieZA (10/9/19)

PanTheR11 said:


> Hey bud.
> 
> If you don’t come right let me know I have some spare at home that I can bring to work. I work in Fourways.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the offer but i have since bought from BLCK Vapour.


----------



## PanTheR11 (10/9/19)

StompieZA said:


> Thanks for the offer but i have since bought from BLCK Vapour.



Cool beans 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

